# Euro 2014 - Roskilde, Denmark - August 8-10th, 2014



## kinch2002 (Dec 16, 2013)

The Rubik's Cube European Championships 2014 will take place at Østervangsskolen in Roskilde, Denmark on August 8-10th 2014

WCA page

You can find all information here:
Website


----------



## Henrik (Dec 16, 2013)

I will be there!!! ;D 

ORGA team!


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll be there!  (hopefully)


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 16, 2013)

Woo!


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 16, 2013)

I really want to go.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 16, 2013)

Woo, I can go!


----------



## TDM (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay, it's after GCSEs have finished. If I can't persuade my parents to drive me to London for a comp, it's unlikely I'll be going to one in Denmark, but as it's such a big comp hopefully I could go.


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 16, 2013)

Why not Brussels?! The Capital of Europe


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2013)

Should have lined it up with Roskilde festival. 

I'll be there of course. Can't wait!


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 18, 2013)

nooo, that's in the middle of my exam session :/


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll try to save my pennies up for this one, I think. Euros sounds fun


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 18, 2013)

I will probably be there!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 18, 2013)

AyhanCubix said:


> Why not Brussels?! The Capital of Europe



Brussels capital of Europa hahaha nice joke


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 18, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Brussels capital of Europa hahaha nice joke



yeah hehe...


----------



## Username (Dec 18, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Brussels capital of Europa hahaha nice joke



Are you serious?



Spoiler



Brussels is the capital of the European Union


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 18, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Brussels capital of Europa hahaha nice joke


Are you serious?
Brussels is the capital of Europe,if you don't know,go study !


----------



## TP (Dec 18, 2013)

AyhanCubix said:


> Are you serious?
> Brussels is the capital of Europe,if you don't know,go study !



Are you serious?
Europe is not the same as The European Union,if you don't know,go study !


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 19, 2013)

You are all wrong and/or right.

Btw I will likely go to this.


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 20, 2013)

I will be there even if I have to whore myself out to get truck drivers to give me a lift there


----------



## Erik (Dec 20, 2013)

Great that the date is announced so early! Now I can easily get some free days around then. Of course I'll be there, Denmark!!! <3


----------



## TDM (Dec 20, 2013)

My sister's birthday on the 8th and I have to go to a wedding on the 9th... I don't think I can come


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 20, 2013)

Mats plzzzz win this one ether entiteit netherlands supports you


----------



## Username (Jan 14, 2014)

Bump.

Anyone who knows when the schedule will be up? It would be nice to be able to book flights as long as they're cheap 

Also, same question about the website in general.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 14, 2014)

Username said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone who knows when the schedule will be up? It would be nice to be able to book flights as long as they're cheap
> 
> Also, same question about the website in general.



Website can be expected before february 

If schedule has been made they should it to me... (in other words, the schedule has not been shared with me, so it's most likely not made yet)


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Website can be expected before february
> 
> If schedule has been made they should it to me... (in other words, the schedule has not been shared with me, so it's most likely not made yet)



Bump

Any news? I can't see a website yet


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm there.


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Bump
> 
> Any news? I can't see a website yet



The schedule is made, the website is currently being finished and some preparations for the pre-payment need to be done. So hopefully the website will be available in a couple of days.


----------



## Carrot (Feb 17, 2014)

Registration opened (As Sebastien mentioned we were waiting for some paypal stuff).

http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/


----------



## Username (Feb 17, 2014)

Registered!


----------



## Geert (Feb 17, 2014)

the mail address listed to register for a spot to sleep at the venue isn't correct apparently. ( http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=Accommodation )

It's fixed now btw...


----------



## Erik (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it's horrible we are forced to use paypal and I don't like the pay per event system. The enforcement of paypal already made me stop going to german competitions where this system is used in most competitions and I am very sad that it's being used at competitions like this. Internetbanking (and especially Paypal) does have some risks and although the majority of people nowadays are using it including myself, I am quite sure not everyone below 18 has parents who are able or willing to pay through paypal. With IBAN being used all over the EU now (at least for companies) I see no point whatsoever in forcing the use of paypal. This is not in line with: "more people, more fun", but only puts up a barrier not every 8 year old kid (or better said: his/her parents) is willing to overcome.

Alternatively I would like to see the use of the system in chess tournaments: either pre-pay online (normal bank transfer or paypal) or pay on site (costs extra). This choice has to be made on registration and cannot be changed afterwards. This will result in the vast majority pre-paying online to cover your organisation risk (€) and not forcing those who don't have the ability to pay with paypal or are simply against it.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Feb 17, 2014)

Seriusly! What the **** for the participation fees!
Don't you guys think it's expasnive enough to travel across Europa? The last thing we need after that is having to pay 50€ again...
And events which cost sometimes seven times what others costs... If you don't want feet (for example), juste don't put it in the schedule... it's so absurd to make pay this price for 3 solves, even more counting it's so easy to scramble...


----------



## Zoé (Feb 17, 2014)

Erik said:


> I think it's horrible we are forced to use paypal and I don't like the pay per event system. The enforcement of paypal already made me stop going to german competitions where this system is used in most competitions and I am very sad that it's being used at competitions like this. Internetbanking (and especially Paypal) does have some risks and although the majority of people nowadays are using it including myself, I am quite sure not everyone below 18 has parents who are able or willing to pay through paypal. With IBAN being used all over the EU now (at least for companies) I see no point whatsoever in forcing the use of paypal. This is not in line with: "more people, more fun", but only puts up a barrier not every 8 year old kid (or better said: his/her parents) is willing to overcome.
> 
> Alternatively I would like to see the use of the system in chess tournaments: either pre-pay online (normal bank transfer or paypal) or pay on site (costs extra). This choice has to be made on registration and cannot be changed afterwards. This will result in the vast majority pre-paying online to cover your organisation risk (€) and not forcing those who don't have the ability to pay with paypal or are simply against it.





Well, I don't really like that paypal is the only system available either, but you should note that for most events you are actually allowed to register at the door. 
The events that you will not be able to register for at the venue are Feet, 6X6, 7X7, 4x4 blind, 5x5 blind and multi-blind. Probably not the most popular events for the 8 years old kids whose parents won't use paypal, and they are quite time consuming/annoying to organise, so I think that's a somewhat reasonable decision.


----------



## Erik (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoé said:


> Well, I don't really like that paypal is the only system available either, but you should note that for most events you are actually allowed to register at the door.
> The events that you will not be able to register for at the venue are Feet, 6X6, 7X7, 4x4 blind, 5x5 blind and multi-blind. Probably not the most popular events for the 8 years old kids whose parents won't use paypal, and they are quite time consuming/annoying to organise, so I think that's a somewhat reasonable decision.



Yes it might not have a big impact on this specific competition, but it might as well be the start of a new trend. Not too long ago the system was only used at a few competitions in Germany as well. Now there are almost exclusively pre-pay competitions. After talking to some of the organizers of these competitions they mostly told me they just followed the trend and that they did not think about the issue I described at all. Some replied they just did not care about those who would not make it, which I think is a bad attitude.


----------



## Maskow (Feb 18, 2014)

This time I won't lose ; P


----------



## Ollie (Feb 18, 2014)

What's wrong with the Paypal option? There's still the option to pay on card as a guest like normal?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm, I think I can make this work.

I see that there's an option to sleep at the venue for free. Great! But what about showering..? 

Looking into the recommended hotel, Danhostel Roskilde, there are a number of cheap (by US standards) rooms for groups of people. A room to comfortably sleep eight is 3600DKK for four nights (less than 700USD total/$20-22 per person each night).

Thoughts? Anyone interested?


----------



## acohen527 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anybody know if there are any good golf courses in the area?


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 9, 2014)

acohen527 said:


> Anybody know if there are any good golf courses in the area?



http://www.visitroskilde.com/ln-int/roskilde-lejre/go-golfing-roskilde-and-lejre

i don't play golf, so I don't know if this is any good. I'm just trying to be nice.


----------



## acohen527 (Apr 9, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> http://www.visitroskilde.com/ln-int/roskilde-lejre/go-golfing-roskilde-and-lejre
> 
> i don't play golf, so I don't know if this is any good. I'm just trying to be nice.



Thanks! I was kinda looking for a little local knowledge, if anyone here has any.


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,
as I have booked my flight (Thursday-Monday) it's no worth waiting to organize accomodation. Looking for roommates.
Is there anybody who is sure about the dates and needs accomodation for Thursday-Monday?!


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe I'm blind but I cannot seem to find any information about paying on the website?


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2014)

I got an email telling me what to do once I'd registered.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Maybe I'm blind but I cannot seem to find any information about paying on the website?



What MTGjumper said 

EDIT:
Euro page should get a psych sheet


----------



## sneze2r (May 6, 2014)

I have a question about the multiblind cutoff.

What is the sense of this cutoff? I have to do first attempt? I'll propably won't be able to do the first attempt, so could i do for example only first attempt? Or only third?


----------



## ghammy (May 23, 2014)

Am going to be in Edinburgh for the fringe festival but am seriously considering taking a weekend out of that for this! Question for cubers traveling from the uk, how are you getting there? Any cheap deals on flights from anywhere?


----------



## LucidCuber (May 23, 2014)

ghammy said:


> Am going to be in Edinburgh for the fringe festival but am seriously considering taking a weekend out of that for this! Question for cubers traveling from the uk, how are you getting there? Any cheap deals on flights from anywhere?



Flights from birmingham with one of the Scandinavian airlines was less than £100 return for me.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 23, 2014)

How much money do you spend for food in Roskilde? What is average bill in local cafes?


----------



## LarsN (May 23, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> How much money do you spend for food in Roskilde? What is average bill in local cafes?



Average cafe is about 120 dkr (about 15 euro) for lunch incl soft drink. Close to venue is a chineese restaurant which I think is cheaper.

McDonalds menu is about 65 dkr. McD is in walking distance from venue.

But of course prices depend on quality in most cases.


----------



## EMI (May 27, 2014)

Anybody else already looking for a place to stay?
My friend and I might stay at a B&B in Roskilde, but it would obviously be cheaper if we were 4 or 5 persons (135€ per night/ 27€ per person). Denmark seems kind of expensive :S
If anybody is interested to share a room with us, please write me a PM or message me on facebook (Emanuel Rheinert).
We plan to stay from thursday to monday.
btw I think it would be kinda cool to get to know people from other countries


----------



## tseitsei (May 27, 2014)

So apparently I'm going  AWESOME!

Just payed my participation fee.

Me and 3 of my friends are doing a roadtrip with mobilehome from Finland. Should be epic...

Plan is to cube all day and drink all night, which leads me to my next question:

How much does beer cost in Denmark? In bar and in stores?


----------



## Carrot (May 27, 2014)

I would like to inform people that the *registration fee will increase as of Sunday* (1st June), but to be safe I would advice you to register before before Saturday


----------



## Anthony (May 27, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I would like to inform people that the *registration fee will increase as of Sunday* (1st June), but to be safe I would advice you to register before before Saturday



Thanks for the heads up! Just registered.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 27, 2014)

*Euro 2014 - Roskilde, Denmark - August 8-10th 2014*

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 28, 2014)

any fellow ZZers going?


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2014)

Another heads up:
Registration fees will go up within a few hours.

_Random fact: Let's say you are competing in just 3x3x3, then as long as there's over 75% chance of you going, you are basically losing money by waiting with signing up till tomorrow.
Let's say you don't know if you can compete until sometime in July, but you estimate the chance to be above 50%, then you will also lose money by waiting._

For foreigners: There's still plenty of sleeping place at the venue (free). If you are interested in this, contact Camilla (her mail should be somewhere hidden on the website) (Yes, they have bath facilities)


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 2, 2014)

Quick question: on the schedule page, in "# Proceeds", does the # mean "number of European competitors" or "number of competitors" ?


----------



## andojay (Jun 5, 2014)

Kev43 said:


> Quick question: on the schedule page, in "# Proceeds", does the # mean "number of European competitors" or "number of competitors" ?



number of competitors


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 5, 2014)

Kev43 said:


> Quick question: on the schedule page, in "# Proceeds", does the # mean "number of European competitors" or "number of competitors" ?


From my experience, for finals it has meant #European competitors. In the last 2 Euros, Amos Tay and Rowe made finals, and an 'extra' competitor was added. Not sure about earlier rounds.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2014)

As of right now it means 16 competitors. But expect it to be clarified before the actual competition.


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 5, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> From my experience, for finals it has meant #European competitors. In the last 2 Euros, Amos Tay and Rowe made finals, and an 'extra' competitor was added. Not sure about earlier rounds.


Yep I was there, and in Wroclaw, people were added in the finals, but not in the earlier rounds.

But it hadn't been announced before the competition, that's why I'm asking for clarifications 

Thanks Oscar !


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2014)

Kev43 said:


> Yep I was there, and in Wroclaw, people were added in the finals, but not in the earlier rounds.
> 
> But it hadn't been announced before the competition, that's why I'm asking for clarifications
> 
> Thanks Oscar !



all 16 people proceeds has been changed to 12 europeans + non-europeans
feet has been changed to 8 europeans proceeds + Louis (hehe)


----------



## (X) (Jun 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> all 16 people proceeds has been changed to 12 europeans + non-europeans
> feet has been changed to 8 europeans proceeds + Louis (hehe)



Does this mean that if the top12 people are european, the best non-europeans still proceeds?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2014)

(X) said:


> Does this mean that if the top12 people are european, the best non-europeans still proceeds?





WCA Regulations said:


> 9g2) Whether a competitor proceeds to next phase of a Combined round, must be decided by ranking (best x competitors) or by result (all competitors with a best result under x) of the first phase.



That should answer your question.

hint: The limit of people proceeding is based on the 12th european's result.


----------



## (X) (Jun 5, 2014)

it did, ty


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> all 16 people proceeds has been changed to 12 europeans + non-europeans



Wow, finals just got a lot harder.

EDIT/unrelated:
I just looked at the participant map on this page (http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=Competitors) and Germany has the most competitors so far. Is that the first time at a big tournament that the most represented nationality is not the one where it's being held (provided Denmark doesn't overtake us )?

EDIT 2:
I looked wrong. Denmark actually has 33 and Germany 31. But my question still stands. Would it be the first time?


----------



## tseitsei (Jun 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> all 16 people proceeds has been changed to 12 europeans + non-europeans
> feet has been changed to 8 europeans proceeds + Louis (hehe)



Oh... I have to practise more. That 3bld final just got a lot harder to reach


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 5, 2014)

Are the non europeans able to get on the podium?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> Wow, finals just got a lot harder.
> 
> EDIT/unrelated:
> I just looked at the participant map on this page (http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=Competitors) and Germany has the most competitors so far. Is that the first time at a big tournament that the most represented nationality is not the one where it's being held (provided Denmark doesn't overtake us )?
> ...



For 3x3x3, it's about the same (judging from all registrations including the unpaid ones)  (there was a chance that 5 non-europeans would make it to the final, making Finals even harder)
Look out for the swedish people! but in newer times, yes.

EDIT: just checked the DB, if you include all registrations that hasn't been paid yet the top 3 is: Sweden: 38, Denmark: 35, Germany: 34


----------



## EMI (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> Wow, finals just got a lot harder.



I don't get it. Do you mean it's harder to podium, or to get into finals? Because neither makes sense to me


----------



## (X) (Jun 5, 2014)

Getting into the finals. With 5 people from outside of europe it is very unlikely that there will be 4 or more non-europeans in the final, making it more difficult to qualify for the final than if 16 people would qualify. Chances are there will be less than 16 people in the final now. Taking into account the level of the non-europeans.


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 5, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Are the non europeans able to get on the podium?



Define "podium"...

Sigh. This is just a WCA competition like all the others, with only difference that we assign random titles (random, because completely irrelevant from WCA-perspective) to the best Europeans.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 5, 2014)

(X) said:


> Getting into the finals. With 5 people from outside of europe it is very unlikely that there will be 4 or more non-europeans in the final, making it more difficult to qualify for the final than if 16 people would qualify. Chances are there will be less than 16 people in the final now. Taking into account the level of the non-europeans.



Yes, exactly.


*Pro:* You have a fix number of European competitors to go through to the final. Nobody is going to feel like their spot got taken by a Non-European.
*Con:* Ultimately, you are most likely letting fewer people compete in the final (like (X) said). Especially at big competitions, I think 12 people is too few. Many top competitors feel a lot of pressure in the semi final (which is normal and it's the way it should be since it should be very competitive and difficult to reach the final) but it should also not be so brutal. 
What I can see happening is potential title winners not go through to the final because they end up 14th or something. We shouldn't make it easy and yes, you need to bring your A game but 12 is a little harsh in my opinion. The overall objective should be to have the best competitor win and I think 16 would the right balance between _competitive_ and _encouraging_.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> ...
> The overall objective should be to have the best competitor win and I think 16 would the right balance between _competitive_ and _encouraging_.



I respect your opinions, but can you objectively justify why 12 is too harsh?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2014)

Why isn't it just top 16?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 6, 2014)

Sebastien said:


> Define "podium"...
> 
> Sigh. This is just a WCA competition like all the others, with only difference that we assign random titles (random, because completely irrelevant from WCA-perspective) to the best Europeans.



Calling to the podium, as example: Rowe hessler got 2nd place at euro2012 at 4x4 does this mean that at the winners ceremony they call 1st Mats 2nd Rowe 3rd Erik or did the call 1st Mats 2nd Erik and 3rd Masimiliano?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 6, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Calling to the podium, as example: Rowe hessler got 2nd place at euro2012 at 4x4 does this mean that at the winners ceremony they call 1st Mats 2nd Rowe 3rd Erik or did the call 1st Mats 2nd Erik and 3rd Masimiliano?



The only difference that that the title of 'European Champion' will go to the highest ranking European in each event. Rowe could win but Mats would be European Champion in 2nd place.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2014)

Ollie said:


> The only difference that that the title of 'European Champion' will go to the highest ranking European in each event. Rowe could win but Mats would be European Champion in 2nd place.



you are actually ignoring his question. (No, I don't have an answer)


----------



## giorgi (Jun 6, 2014)

This is picture from Euro 2012 4x4 podium https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5799354177702607618&oid=103739049621522419272


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 7, 2014)

giorgi said:


> This is picture from Euro 2012 4x4 podium https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5799354177702607618&oid=103739049621522419272



That pic kinda makes sense since rowe got second and erik got second as europian.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 7, 2014)

So if 1 2 3 is non European and 4 5 6 is European there will be 2 persons on each step?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 7, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> So if 1 2 3 is non European and 4 5 6 is European there will be 2 persons on each step?



now that I come to think about it. There's an event where I see that there is a chance (not big, but it is not neglectable) where two non-europeans would podium


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 7, 2014)

Carrot said:


> now that I come to think about it. There's an event where I see that there is a chance (not big, but it is not neglectable) where two non-europeans would podium



2x2?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 7, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> 2x2?



I don't think so, what with Carlos, Michal and Mats (and maybe me)...

edit: looking at the psych sheet, 2x2 looks quite likely actually, with Louis and Anthony.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I don't think so, what with Carlos, Michal and Mats (and maybe me)...



maybe you  
i thought you would really beat all three of them


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 7, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> maybe you
> i thought you would really beat all three of them



I just realised Carlos isn't registered (yet). 

And there's is still a chance I might not go...if I do I'd probably do bad anyway


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 7, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I don't think so, what with Carlos, Michal and Mats (and maybe me)...
> 
> edit: looking at the psych sheet, 2x2 looks quite likely actually, with Louis and Anthony.



Nah, I honestly don't think either will podium.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 7, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Nah, I honestly don't think either will podium.



I meant compared to the other events 2x2 has the highest 2 non-europeans, which is what Carrot was talking about I think.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I meant compared to the other events 2x2 has the highest 2 non-europeans, which is what Carrot was talking about I think.



hehe, I can tell you that none of the two non-europeans that I was talking about is on the list yet ^_^ (but one confirmed he was going the other day, and the other.. he better be going)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 8, 2014)

Carrot said:


> hehe, I can tell you that none of the two non-europeans that I was talking about is on the list yet ^_^ (but one confirmed he was going the other day, and the other.. he better be going)



Me? 



Spoiler



lolno


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ironically you would fit in the "the other... he better be going" category xD but nope.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucas Wesche and I thought about doing a "Guildblind challenge", which basically means solving the Guildford challenge events completely blindfolded. However, we don't want to go for it all alone, because especially for 6x6 and 7x7 plus all the other stuff things get a bit insane (aka on the edge of impossibility) for just two cubers. If there is anyone seriously interested in joining us, feel free to PM either of us or leave your thoughts here in this thread


----------



## imvelox (Jun 8, 2014)

And awards?


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2014)

Would it be a problem if I missed registration on the Friday (and the entire day)? Would I still be able to compete in MBLD with my first attempt as a DNS? I'm not yet sure whether I will miss the Friday or not, but there's a chance I might.
E: nvm, I'll be there on the Friday.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 8, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Lucas Wesche and I thought about doing a "Guildblind challenge", which basically means solving the Guildford challenge events completely blindfolded. However, we don't want to go for it all alone, because especially for 6x6 and 7x7 plus all the other stuff things get a bit insane (aka on the edge of impossibility) for just two cubers. If there is anyone seriously interested in joining us, feel free to PM either of us or leave your thoughts here in this thread



Square-1 bld? U mad. 7x7 bld is nothing compared to this.
Oh yeah, and wf bld. Blah!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Jun 9, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Square-1 bld? U mad. 7x7 bld is nothing compared to this.
> Oh yeah, and wf bld. Blah!



The only real hard thing about square 1 BLD is the cubshape, everything else is easy. We just need some help
for bigger stuff like 6BLD and 7BLD or maybe Megaminx BLD.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds like a cool idea. I would help but I am not good at BLD. But I'm interested in seeing exactly many cubers you would need after the first successful attempt


----------



## Ollie (Jun 9, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Lucas Wesche and I thought about doing a "Guildblind challenge", which basically means solving the Guildford challenge events completely blindfolded. However, we don't want to go for it all alone, because especially for 6x6 and 7x7 plus all the other stuff things get a bit insane (aka on the edge of impossibility) for just two cubers. If there is anyone seriously interested in joining us, feel free to PM either of us or leave your thoughts here in this thread



I'd hate to be the guy that DNFs


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 9, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I'd hate to be the guy that DNFs



Everyone get successes, but you DNF 2x2...


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Sounds like a cool idea. I would help but I am not good at BLD. But I'm interested in seeing exactly many cubers you would need after the first successful attempt


6 to 7 motivated cubers should do the trick.


Ollie said:


> I'd hate to be the guy that DNFs


I guess everyone would. But even if you did DNF, everything's alright as long as you're enjoying the attempt


----------



## (X) (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't find info on any mosaic contest, are you gonna have a mosaic contest?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 9, 2014)

(X) said:


> I can't find info on any mosaic contest, are you gonna have a mosaic contest?



Yes, same rules as last Euro, but no informations yet.


----------



## (X) (Jun 9, 2014)

Smooth, I'm gonna win this year


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 15, 2014)

What is "Seedings for podiums" and "Seeding medalists"?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 15, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> What is "Seedings for podiums" and "Seeding medalists"?



It is seedings based on the Psych Sheet which was based off the June 1st WCA export 

So hypothetically if everyone did their current PBs in the final rounds, that would be medalists.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 18, 2014)

http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=Mosaic

Information about Mosaic is up now!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 19, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Lucas Wesche and I thought about doing a "Guildblind challenge", which basically means solving the Guildford challenge events completely blindfolded.



Neither of us has received a PM yet. Despite some feedback by Rob Yau and Ollie, is there really no one interested in joining? If so, we'll probably reject the idea...


----------



## sneze2r (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 2 questions:

1.Are there any cash prizes for podiums?
2. What is the best/cheapest conection between malmo airport and roskilde?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 20, 2014)

1) yes. But i haven't seen any numbers
2) 737 from malmö airport-> Copenhagen Central station: ~15 eur
Train from Copenhagen Central station -> Roskilde station: ~9 eur (if buying a 2 zone klippekort and stamping 4 times each way. obviously you can save more If you are more people)

That sums up to like 25 eur.


----------



## Zoé (Jul 20, 2014)

1. Yes, but as far as I know they are not fixed yet.

2. The cheapest option is to take the bus (line 737) from malmö airport directly to København H (Copenhagen main station) 
But this bus doesn't run very often, so you might need to take a bus to Malmö train station (flygbussarna) and from there take a train to København H (you can buy that ticket at the train station, price should be around 105 SEK).

From København H, you can take a train to Roskilde train station. Price for a single ticket is 96DKK for 8 zones, so if you do the round trip it might be cheaper to buy a klippekort of 2 zones and klip it 4 times to get the 8 zones needed (which would allow you to travel there and back for 150DKK + 2 extra klips left). To understand better how the system works, you can read the travel page on the euro website. I know it's a bit long, but it explains how the travel system works pretty well.


----------



## Count Dracula (Jul 20, 2014)

Live streaming ?


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 20, 2014)

Carrot said:


> 1) yes. But i haven't seen any numbers
> 2) 737 from malmö airport-> Copenhagen Central station: ~15 eur
> Train from Copenhagen Central station -> Roskilde station: ~9 eur (if buying a 2 zone klippekort and stamping 4 times each way. obviously you can save more If you are more people)
> 
> That sums up to like 25 eur.



Can you use EUR in denmark?


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 20, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Can you use EUR in denmark?



No, only DKK.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 22, 2014)

How much Krone will I need staying from Thursday night to Monday morning for food/bus tickets?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> How much Krone will I need staying from Thursday night to Monday morning for food/bus tickets?


From what I remember, Danish prices are fairly similar to the UK. Refreshments may be slightly more expensive, and transport maybe a bit cheaper.



Count Dracula said:


> Live streaming ?


Hopefully yes. It seems possible. Some people are discussing the details.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Are there showers at the venue?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> From what I remember, Danish prices are fairly similar to the UK. Refreshments may be slightly more expensive, and transport maybe a bit cheaper.



I can confirm this. (I was in UK last week)


----------



## Zoé (Jul 29, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Are there showers at the venue?



yes, but very basic ones


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 29, 2014)

Zoé said:


> yes, but very basic ones



Is there any chance that me and 4 of my friends could use the showers even tough we don't sleep at the venue?

We are coming with mobile home from Finland so using showers at the venue would be very much appreciated...


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Zoé said:


> yes, but very basic ones



Well that's better than not washing for 4 days


----------



## LarsN (Jul 29, 2014)

Count Dracula said:


> Live streaming ?


Yes, but it is not live yet 



tseitsei said:


> Is there any chance that me and 4 of my friends could use the showers even tough we don't sleep at the venue?
> 
> We are coming with mobile home from Finland so using showers at the venue would be very much appreciated...



Yes that would be possible.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

I may have missed something here, but...
"the limit has been lowered to six points from previously eight."
(for MBLD)
Does this mean you can't do MBLD if you are doing less than six cubes, or does it mean that you can't do all your attempts if you don't get 6 points on your first (as suggested on the Schedule)?


----------



## TMOY (Jul 29, 2014)

This is a cutoff, you need to score at least 6 points to get the second attempt. You can of course compete with less than 6 cubes on your first attempt, but then it will be your only one.


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

TMOY said:


> This is a cutoff, you need to score at least 6 points to get the second attempt. You can of course compete with less than 6 cubes on your first attempt, but then it will be your only one.


Thanks. I haven't yet attempted more than three cubes, nor do I have more than three decent cubes, so I guess I won't be doing more than one attempt.


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 29, 2014)

Also third attempt has been removed 

I have wondered about a month like I have at least two attempt in Euro (cutoff) so first one can be just a 'practise against pressure' but now how to put all to the first solve. :S


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 31, 2014)

Will be willing to buy some Maru Ideally, or possibly some other lube if anyone has some to sell.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it too late to register me for FMC? I'll take it seriously this time, promise!


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks. I haven't yet attempted more than three cubes, nor do I have more than three decent cubes, so I guess I won't be doing more than one attempt.


One more question (for now, at least ): can I do this attempt on the Saturday?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Is it too late to register me for FMC? I'll take it seriously this time, promise!



Bump

And there be any shops selling puzzles/lube apart from Mefferts?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 3, 2014)

Looking to buy Maru still.


----------



## Jakube (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm looking for a Moyu 4x4x4 Aosu. Anyone selling?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 4, 2014)

Selling a 4x4 Shengshou almost new for €5/40DKK


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2014)

@Jakube: I have a white aosu for sale if you want it.

EDIT: I will sell it for 150 DKK


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> One more question (for now, at least ): can I do this attempt on the Saturday?


bump because idk if counting the first attempt as a DNS would mean I didn't make the cutoff and I may not be able to get a judge on friday


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 4, 2014)

Basically the answer is no. Why can you get a judge on Saturday but not Friday - isn't everyone in the same boat there?


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Basically the answer is no. *Why can you get a judge on Saturday but not Friday* - isn't everyone in the same boat there?


My dad was going to judge me, but wanted to look round Denmark for a couple of days instead of being stuck at a competition where he wouldn't have much to do. He was going to be there to film my solves on the Saturday, when I will be doing most of the events I was actually decent at, but wouldn't be there on the other two days because it wouldn't be fair on him to make him stay. I'll try to persuade him to just come and judge me for an attempt on Friday and to let him do what he wants for the rest of the day; it is in the morning, so that shouldn't be too bad.

E: he can judge on Friday


----------



## mycube (Aug 5, 2014)

How often does the psych sheet take the latest WCA results? There are still missing results from the last 4 weeks and it didn't update


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2014)

mycube said:


> How often does the psych sheet take the latest WCA results? There are still missing results from the last 4 weeks and it didn't update



hehe, it takes about 4 weeks?  (and 15 minutes)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 5, 2014)

Predictions
2x2: Robin Verstraten 
3x3: Mats 
4x4: Mats
5x5: Breandan
6x6: Bence
7x7: Bence
OH: Mats
Skewb: Klosko
Pyra: Oscar
Mega: Simon
Clock:Laura
Bld: Idk
4bld: Idk
5bld: Idk
MBLD: Idk
FMC: Sebastiën


----------



## TMOY (Aug 5, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Predictions
> Bld: Marcel
> 4bld: Marcel
> 5bld: Marcel
> MBLD: Marcel


He's not registered anymore.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 5, 2014)

TMOY said:


> He's not registered anymore.



Oh, okay well is saw his name and didnt bother checking cause i thought he was still registered.
Lett me edit that real quick .


----------



## Jakube (Aug 5, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> @Jakube: I have a white aosu for sale if you want it.
> 
> EDIT: I will sell it for 150 DKK



Thanks for the offer. But I don't need it anymore. Sorry.
For over a week my own Aosu was broken, because a piece fell under the covered terrace. Impossible to reach without dismounting the whole terrace. But today suddenly my dad had an idea and we 'rescued' it.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 5, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Thanks for the offer. But I don't need it anymore. Sorry.
> For over a week my own Aosu was broken, because a piece fell under the covered terrace. Impossible to reach without dismounting the whole terrace. But today suddenly my dad had an idea and we 'rescued' it.


Please tell me how you rescued it


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Are there any people staying at the Danhostel in Roskilde who have a car? Guus, Reinier, Mats en me are looking for ways to get from the hostel to the venue..


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2014)

Jakube said:


> Thanks for the offer. But I don't need it anymore. Sorry.
> For over a week my own Aosu was broken, because a piece fell under the covered terrace. Impossible to reach without dismounting the whole terrace. But today suddenly my dad had an idea and we 'rescued' it.



Thanks for letting me know. If anyone else is interested in a white aosu for 150DKK, PM me.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 5, 2014)

cubedude7 said:


> Are there any people staying at the Danhostel in Roskilde who have a car? Guus, Reinier, Mats en me are looking for ways to get from the hostel to the venue..


According to Google Maps it's 3 kms away from the venue. Why not just walk ?


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 5, 2014)

That's an option for sure, but I'd definitely prefer a car over 40 minutes of walking


----------



## Carrot (Aug 5, 2014)

http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=compSchedule

MAGIC!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone else flying from Birmingham tomorrow night? 

1 day to go (2 until competition)


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 6, 2014)

Is it too late to let somebody know which events I'm not competing in? I registered over-optimistically!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Is it too late to let somebody know which events I'm not competing in? I registered over-optimistically!!


There's little point in doing anything about it now. All scorecards are printed, and individual schedules organised. When your group is called just go up and remove your scoresheet so we don't chase you up.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 6, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> There's little point in doing anything about it now. All scorecards are printed, and individual schedules organised. When your group is called just go up and remove your scoresheet so we don't chase you up.



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

Carrot said:


> http://competition.odderen.dk/Euro2014/?site=compSchedule
> 
> MAGIC!


Thanks, that's really helpful. Btw, what does a * mean? I thought it meant side stage at first, but then I saw FM had a * by it even though it's on the main stage on the schedule...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Thanks, that's really helpful. Btw, what does a * mean? I thought it meant side stage at first, but then I saw FM had a * by it even though it's on the main stage on the schedule...


It means side room
FM is technically a side event as it will be in the side room, but as it fits in with the rest of the schedule (non-parallel) I kind of left it in there


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> It means side room
> FM is technically a side event as it will be in the side room, but as it fits in with the rest of the schedule (non-parallel) I kind of left it in there


Thanks. Thought it must be something like that looking at the events it was next to.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 6, 2014)

I see on the schedule under the "# advanced" column that "12 Europeans" shows for all of the semi-finals. Does this mean that only Europeans are allowed into the finals or is it top x until 12 Europeans is reached?


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I see on the schedule under the "# advanced" column that "12 Europeans" shows for all of the semi-finals. Does this mean that only Europeans are allowed into the finals or is it top x until 12 Europeans is reached?



The second one; it's witten before Friday's schedule:


> xx Europeans: xx Europeans + all non-europeans that ranked inbetween those Europeans. (Let's say 12 Europeans proceed, Louis Cormier ranks 5th, Since Louis is squeezed in between the top 12 Europeans he will be proceeding as well, making 13 people proceed)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 6, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> The second one; it's witten before Friday's schedule:



Wow, I should have read more. Thanks.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 6, 2014)

Last ditch attempt, will pay 50DKK for a small bottle of maru or 100DKK for the bigger bottle.

Looking forward to seeing you all Friday


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Last ditch attempt, will pay 50DKK for a small bottle of maru or 100DKK for the bigger bottle.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all Friday



I'll give you about 3/4ths of a bottle for free if you want lol. Just come find me.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Last ditch attempt, will pay 50DKK for a small bottle of maru or 100DKK for the bigger bottle.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all Friday



I may still have a handful of small bottles if I'm not mistaken! I can see they are selling at awesome prices!!  no seriously, find the stand with Meffert's Puzzles during the competition and I'll have a super limited stock of Maru Lube


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2014)

Okso I've arrived in Roskilde now. I'm so excited


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 7, 2014)

Have fun you lot... kinda gutted about my decision to not come now :/


----------



## CHJ (Aug 7, 2014)

Am at copenhagen train station till 10, sitting outside upper crust and really bored, come say hello pree


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Am at copenhagen train station till 10, sitting outside upper crust and really bored, come say hello pree



They have upper crust in copenhagen? Haha coo.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey I'll be at copenhagen station at 10, what time are you leaving the station?


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2014)

Checked out the venue today, just gotta say that the chairs could be better (they were way too low)


----------



## imvelox (Aug 7, 2014)

Yay arrived


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 7, 2014)

Username said:


> Checked out the venue today, just gotta say that the chairs could be better (they were way too low)



This. And they don't even stack. Apart from that, it seems like a nice venue.


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

maybe leaving at 11pm and going by car overnight to london for five hours to get a flight at 6am was a bad idea, I can barely stay awake...


CHJ said:


> Am at copenhagen train station till 10, sitting outside upper crust and really bored, come say hello pree


I can't come and say hi (I don't think I'm near Copenhagen), but we were on the same flight... I should've said hi at Gatwick :fp


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 7, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Have fun you lot... kinda gutted about my decision to not come now :/



Yeah me too.. Oh man...


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm just gonna say this here: Im shy, so I'm not really one to go up to people and talk to them, but feel free to come and say hi to me!


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

Username said:


> I'm just gonna say this here: Im shy, so I'm not really one to go up to people and talk to them, but feel free to come and say hi to me!


same


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 8, 2014)

Why aren't there any results up LOL?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

Gonna be refreshing cubecomps like mad today at work... Good luck everyone, especially team UK!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 8, 2014)

Matia Furlan got 6x6 ER mean: 2:00.11, 2:08.23, 2:03.26 = 2:03.87


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2014)

gj Mattia


----------



## giorgi (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there any possibility for livestream?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

Louis Cormier, 43.83 NAR mega single (by 0.01 xD)
Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 8, 2014)

How did multi BLD first attempt go?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

Iggy said:


> How did multi BLD first attempt go?


Results are up now


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

Niko, just get clock ER average already 
Congrats on NR average


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Niko, just get clock ER average already
> Congrats on NR average



Sowwy. I made sure I don't DNF for the first 4 solves and scewed up the easiest scramble really badly.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Sowwy. I made sure I don't DNF for the first 4 solves and scewed up the easiest scramble really badly.
> Thanks anyway.



It's okay, you still kick my ass officially and i respect that <3
How were the other scrambles?


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 8, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> It's okay, you still kick my ass officially and i respect that <3
> How were the other scrambles?



Pretty standard, nothing too special. Somehow my turning was on point eventhough I was shaking like crazy. Maybe I should try to avoid DNFs more often.


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2014)

Day1 recap:

Had a blast
Dosed gj sq1
Met/talked to a lot of people
Failed clock
Very hard fmc scrambles

Now I just need a good sleep to get ready for the fun event(s) tomorrow


----------



## TDM (Aug 8, 2014)

so this is how my goal of talking to more people went

spent up to mega not talking to anyone
talked to rob yau for about 2 mins
didn't talk to anyone else until I'd done 5x5
talked to sameer for a total of 2 or 3 mins
didn't talk to anyone else until I left
(edit: oh and I said like one sentence to mats showing him a very faded square-1 logo that was barely visible after being asked to remove it because he didn't see it)

= success

also didn't make any cutoffs (parity twice on square-1 when I averaged the cutoff)
exploded my mega which I've never popped before
ruined possible 5x5 pb because my hands started shaking a lot when I got to L2E
1/3 mbld yay

= more success

oh and two free puzzles + almost pyra PB Ao5 + learned skewb = actual successes

I think that's it for today? Hopefully I can do better at both talking and competing tomorrow (all my main events in one day, should be good)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Hopefully I can do better at both talking and competing tomorrow (all my main events in one day, should be good)



Come say hey. It looks like we have roughly the same 4x4 average.


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Come say hey. It looks like we have roughly the same 4x4 average.


I know what most people look like... but I don't know you at all  I'll have to go around reading everyone's names until I find you, BUT I'LL TRY

E: also just found out that I signed two 5x5 attempts as DNF where I thought the cutoff of 2:30 was the time limit and they should have at least been times... :fp


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2014)

Day2 hype!!! All fun events are today


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> I know what most people look like... but I don't know you at all  I'll have to go around reading everyone's names until I find you, BUT I'LL TRY



There's a table in the centre at the front full of Brits. I'm the slow one.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

9.41 OH ER single by Przemyslaw Kaleta
13.84 OH NR average by Cornelius Dieckmann


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2014)

I failed 3x3r1 very bad. I hope i make it to r2 :/


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

Username said:


> I failed 3x3r1 very bad. I hope i make it to r2 :/



What was your average?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

Why is cube comps updating so slow ?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whi is cube chimps updating so slow ?



culd juz b ur net?

Tim.


----------



## Julian (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Whi is cube chimps updating so slow ?



I guess those million monkeys can sometimes take a while to actually get it all right.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 9, 2014)

Alex got a 7.88 avg in the first round. woot woot


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

Dat typo still not fixed...


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Dat typo still not fixed...



inb4 it was actually real


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

Iggy said:


> inb4 it was actually real



Lol I was thinking


----------



## giorgi (Aug 9, 2014)

Is there gonna be livestream for at least Finals?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Lol I was thinking



What typo?


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What typo?



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=577&compid=256

3.16 3x3 WR


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Iggy said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=577&compid=256
> 
> 3.16 3x3 WR



Lol.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2014)

Philipp Weyer 8.20 average with counting 9.17


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

*Euro 2014 - Roskilde, Denmark - August 8-10th 2014*

21.97 4x4 WR single
Sebastian Weyer


----------



## Iggy (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 21.97 4x4 WR single
> Sebastian Weyer



wat

almost by 3 seconds


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 21.97 4x4 WR single
> Sebastian Weyer


Wow. Nice, GJ sebastian!


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 21.97 4x4 WR single
> Sebastian Weyer



wat, as in wat
21
wat


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

*Euro 2014 - Roskilde, Denmark - August 8-10th 2014*

Then 22.85

Edit +2
Edit 2, WR average 27.17


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 9, 2014)

wat


----------



## Thaynara (Aug 9, 2014)

Is there anyone who's watching the live stream? I tried that once at 7 am my time and now it is midday but it shows the exact same footage...

btw congratz Weyer!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

He was solving directly in front of the stream camera on the 21.


----------



## Thaynara (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> He was solving directly in front of the stream camera on the 21.



Are you watching from the youtube box on the comp website? Im trying that but it shows me the same footage from 4 hours ago and no main stage.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm in the venue.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Then 22.85
> 
> Edit +2
> Edit 2, WR average 27.17(?)



more wats
wat wat wat wat


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

Why in the world arent there any results up yet on my tablet?


----------



## Thaynara (Aug 9, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Why in the world arent there any results up yet on my tablet?



Because it takes a while. Too many results all at once.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 9, 2014)

Who is running the stream? They've just taken it up to the balcony where we can see.... nothing.

Also the sound is screwed up.

EDIT: Owait... this clearly isn't live.


----------



## cubizh (Aug 9, 2014)

Thaynara said:


> Are you watching from the youtube box on the comp website? Im trying that but it shows me the same footage from 4 hours ago and no main stage.


Unfortunately the quality of the stream is not great to see anything other than the general environment.


Spoiler: Livestream



[YOUTUBEHD]3LpFXvimtzY[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2014)

I feel like throwing my pyra into a wall right now




Spoiler



I just can't handle pressure


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 9, 2014)

Username said:


> I feel like throwing my pyra into a wall right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here's how I usually handle it, don't mind anybody else
expect to get something a little worse than whatever you got for your last ao100


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> There's a table in the centre at the front full of Brits. I'm the slow one.


I found which one you were about 5 minutes before I left, but you were busy talking... but I'll know for tomorrow. I'm that guy who doesn't say anything and sat on the other side of the table to you for the entire day.

So I actually talked to people today AND reached the second round of one event, yay.

also apparently it takes me a little over 9 seconds to do U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

*Euro 2014 - Roskilde, Denmark - August 8-10th 2014*

39.57 Mega single
Louis Cormier

Edit - 41.17 next solve, then 50.18

45.82 (?) 1st solve and 53.20 to finish


----------



## Username (Aug 9, 2014)

41.17 right after, also Louis


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2014)

wat


----------



## Mikel (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 39.57 Mega single
> Louis Cormier
> 
> Edit - 41.17 next solve, then 50.18
> ...



So, 45.72~ WR average with 39.57 WR single?? If this is true, huge congrats to Louis. That is awesome!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2014)

45.77 average. I must have the 1st solve wrong.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 9, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 39.57 Mega single
> Louis Cormier
> 
> Edit - 41.17 next solve, then 50.18
> ...



FINALLY!!!
<3 Louis for doing this( no hate to Simon or balint at all you are both awsome cubers!) it stood for too long


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2014)

Outstanding. Congratulations, Louis!

Also, congrats to Luke for pushing the UK pyra average NR under 4 seconds


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 9, 2014)

YAY , Finally a sub 40 Mega single! Congrats Louis!


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well done on the feet NR's, Callum!


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Louis and Sebastian - both smashed the world records!
Good luck to everyone today - is there a live stream of the finals? If not, is someone able to do a live google spreadsheet like david adams did for US Nationals? (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1F_ywkCdCcNvFU9DZyc_fHumTDKFRvg5LsWLLUo-kSD4/edit#gid=0)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

lol I just realised that the FMC podium is dominated by Germany


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

lol gj Callum for becoming the 4BLD Euro champ


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> lol gj Callum for becoming the 4BLD Euro champ



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=577&cat=17&rnd=1

But.... 

EDIT: Got confused. Poor little me. Thought he'd won the comp.. but obvs Euro champ rather than Euros 2014 champ. 

Still great GJ


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=577&cat=17&rnd=1
> 
> But....



USA isn't in Europe Billy ...


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> USA isn't in Europe Billy ...



See my edit. 

Can't really help missing that small point when you get a text like THIS from the venue


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2014)

Sub10 3x3 avg f yeah


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Sub10 3x3 avg f yeah



Nice!


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Sub10 3x3 avg f yeah



Awesome, well done! Nice 4x4 NR too


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yay ^^


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 10, 2014)

4x4 WR: 11.12, Andreas Gröbmayr

lolno


----------



## Lid (Aug 10, 2014)

2 female "WRs" done today also:
3x3 single: 7.96 - Kalina Brzezińska, Poland (old was 7.97)
4x4 bld: 11:28 - Mimmi Leckius, Sweden (old was 11:41)


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

Yay Alex got first place in the 2nd round as well

Edit: Phillip Weyer 7.82 3x3 NR average 
6.41 3x3 NR single by Louis wat


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Sub10 3x3 avg f yeah



yay!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Phillip Weyer 7.82 3x3 NR average



He's finally first in his house, congrats!


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 10, 2014)

The top 5 in the semis all have official sub 8 average
That's pretty amazing


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 10, 2014)

Alex has secured podium... just waiting for the results of Mats and Philipp...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 10, 2014)

Alex Wins


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Alex Wins



W00t!


----------



## Masu1 (Aug 10, 2014)

congrats, Alex!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Alex!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2014)

Sub 25 sum of podium (24.66) 0_o. A whole second faster than the previous podium WR at nationals (25.63). 

24.51 in the semi finals as well. Is that the fastest ever achieved in a round of 3x3 (i.e. not just finals?)?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, we are going to get a good footage of alex in a comp


----------



## Iggy (Aug 10, 2014)

Yay congrats Alex!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 10, 2014)

ooooh. Mats misses podium. At Nats AND Euro...


----------



## antros (Aug 10, 2014)

```
/--------------------------------------------------------------\
| European Rubik's Cube Championship 2014 Medal Classification |
|------------------------------------------------------\
| pl.E/A|    country     | gold | silver | bronze | all |
|-------------------------------------------------------|
|  1/1  |     Poland     |  8   |   2    |   3    |  13 |
|  2/2  | United Kingdom |  3   |   2    |   0    |  5  |
|  3/3  |    Germany     |  2   |   5    |   4    |  11 |
|  4/4  |     Sweden     |  1   |   1    |   3    |  5  |
|  -/5  |      USA       |  1   |   1    |   0    |  2  |
|  5/6  |    Finland     |  1   |   0    |   1    |  2  |
|  -/7  |     Canada     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  6/7  |     France     |  1   |   0    |   0    |  1  |
|  7/9  |    Hungary     |  0   |   2    |   2    |  4  |
|  8/10 |    Denmark     |  0   |   2    |   0    |  2  |
|  8/10 |     Italy      |  0   |   2    |   0    |  2  |
| 10/12 |  Netherlands   |  0   |   1    |   1    |  2  |
| 11/13 |    Austria     |  0   |   0    |   2    |  2  |
| 12/14 |     Spain      |  0   |   0    |   1    |  1  |
|  -/14 |     Japan	 |  0   |   0    |   1    |  1  |
\-------------------------------------------------------/
```

congrat to all!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Alex, Philip and Sebastian :tu

Time to celebrate, btw Duo Weyer's you are AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE.


Congrats to Poland with Top Medals


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 10, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 6.41 3x3 NR single by Louis wat



Oh ya, beating Bill Wang's 6.66 "time of the devil"


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Alex!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2014)

wat that 2x2 and skewb podium lolol


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> 24.51 in the semi finals as well. Is that the fastest ever achieved in a round of 3x3 (i.e. not just finals?)?



No, US Nats 2014 semi final did 23.64:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=USNationals2014&allResults=1#e333_3


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 10, 2014)

Stupid Question!
But, Are Sebastian and Philipp brothers? They have the same surname and same country. I dont know so thats why I am asking


----------



## Stefan (Aug 10, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Stupid Question!
> But, Are Sebastian and Philipp brothers? They have the same surname and same country. I dont know so thats why I am asking



Twins.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 10, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Twins.


 I didnt knew that! Thank you for your kind reply


----------



## Username (Aug 10, 2014)

Best. Comp. Ever

(Even though i had mixed results)


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

Congrats Alex! ER and European Champ now...
Five sub-9 average in one final, and everyone got at least one sub-9. Interestingly, the only person to not get any sup-9s only came third.



Tim Major said:


> He's finally first in his house, congrats!


He has been first before, at V-CUBE Spiel 2013. He also beat Sebastian's comp PB average in the final of that comp, but at Frankfurt Cube Days 2014 Sebastian got a sub-8 average.

That was easily the best comp I've been to.
not like thats really saying anything


----------



## sneze2r (Aug 10, 2014)

Did somebody record my 27.9x in bld final? I would be thankfull i lf somebody will upload it on yt


----------



## vicjang (Aug 10, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> 4x4 WR: 11.12, Andreas Gröbmayr
> 
> lolno



This is insane...
Did anyone see this in person or catch it in a video?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 10, 2014)

vicjang said:


> This is insane...
> Did anyone see this in person or catch it in a video?


It's a data entry error, it's not real. 11 second 4x4 is impossible right now.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 10, 2014)

Username said:


> Sub10 3x3 avg f yeah



gjgjgjgjgjgjgjgj


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 11, 2014)

DYK

Ouch


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK
> 
> Ouch



Full step skip


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 11, 2014)

Lucas Garron just posted this on YT:






Frickin amazing! But that last solve cost him a nice avg.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow he didn't look nervous at all!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got back home, had an awesome time! Thanks to the Danish organisation team, and everyone else who helped with the competition, for such an awesome competition, you all worked hard and it really showed and paid off!

To those who were at the table I was at; my stackmat timer mysteriously disappeared from the mat that it was placed on throughout the day, it went missing very near the end of the last day, I presume one of you accidentally picked it up! It was one of the foot cube timers from Worlds so I thought I'd let you know about that, it also has a blue sticker on the front underneath the display. If any of you picked one up can you double check? Cheers!


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got back to Finland, thanks to everyone who made this comp happen! It was awesome meeting so many people 

Also, I'm still very happy about sub10 and very sad about pyra


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 11, 2014)

My DYK.

-The burgerking fast food service isn't really fast.
-Stairs are not good for your head.
- 'Mats is really lucky and skips OLL'
- Lunch in the Hostel is a sort of free of charge.
- The Hotelroom was really hot.
- I got a sub 8 single. 
- Anthony is a great guy.
- Philip and Mats both got +2 for not finishing their beer.
- I messed up 4x4 the first round because of some WR. 
- James always looks happy.
- Odder's Skewbs are an internal nightmare.
- The entertainment before the Winners Ceremony was really random.
- 3 Dutch guys were in the sq-1 finals.
- For the first time no dutchie got a podium place at 3x3 
- the venue was far away
- Churches in Denmark provide Wifi
- The toilets in the venue were a long walk, not nice when you are desperate for a wee 
- Ivo got a succesful 5x5 blind but the judge started the timer when he started solving instead of memoing
- The organisation did a flawless job at organising.
- The staff got frozen lemonade and somehow competitors got too.
- The crowd for the finals was amazing
- Supermarkets are open till 23:00 (GJ)
- Christiana is a nice place
- We got in a silence room in the train and found out after 20 minutes we had to be quiet.
- Custom handlers at schiphol love bags full of cubes.
- We did a factory solve race with 25+ people. 
- Mats team won the factory race against Conny's team
- The beer is good in denmark
- The american system turns out to be really good
- Stores in denmark have a special machine to pay cash to speed up the exchange, however the machine is slower than a clerk.
- Black Ford Fiesta's are excellent stalking cars.
- FMC in the middle of the night is rather good
- MY laptop was charging 3 phones all of the time
- Dario smiles all the time
- Jan Bentlage is a lucky judge
- I screwed up Erik's almost pb average (sorry erik  )
- The sun was so low at 7pm that judges and competitors swapped seats to get rid of the annoying lightning during 5x5
- Mats and I weren't allowed to eat a family pizza at the restaurant, because you can only eat normal pizza's. Family pizza's need to be taken away
- Fabian can do backflips
- Alex is really fast getting to the winner's ceremony podium

I might think of some more


----------



## Stefan (Aug 11, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I presume one of you accidentally picked it up! It was one of the foot cube timers



Hahahahaha! That'll teach them!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 11, 2014)

DYK
-First DYK for Euro's
-DYK seems to be a dying trend these days
-Sleeping on a hard floor for 3 days was terrible for my neck.
-I got woken up at Copenhagen airport by some guy driving the floor cleaning machine at me and doing a sharp turn just before driving into me.
-Danes are incedibly hospitable. Got a free ride to the train station by some guy who saw me in a t-shirt in the thunderstorm.
-First 3 day competition, but have another in just a few weeks time.
-Haven't had burger king for 3 years, and had 5 this weekend.
-Goal was 3PBs, got 3PBs, can't complain.
-3 double parities out of 5 for 4x4. In my last 10 official solves I've had 7 double parities.
-Should have made cut for Square-1 but misaligned bottom face by 3.
-Good to see a lot of European cubers for the first time in 4 years.
-Apparently "verbogen" is a real German word and it means 'Bent'.
-So much travelling.
-First time I've been to a country where I barely speak a word of the language, but only 1 person there didn't speak English
-Travelled in 1st class from the airport to Hvalso until the last 2-3km, when the ticket person pointed out I was in the wrong class.
-Did this as well for the French Open pretty much lol.
-The flags were in alphabetical order, I've only found out now Storbritania is why the UK flag was in-between Spain and Sweden.


Thanks to Lars/Camille for hosting on Thrusday night, and to everyone for organising


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 11, 2014)

DYK...

-The post Euros Danhostel hang out was a ton of fun... until it wasn't :/

-Username looks even younger IRL.

-It is hard to teach an American accent.

-Mollerz has a really good American accent.

-Ollie plz

-Grzegorz plz

-Callum is super popular in America AND the European 4BLD champion.

-GJ Louis.

-You have to PAY for a glass of water.

-The guy at the Danhostel store made fun of me for drinking water.

-Adam beat both Weyers at arm-wrestling at the same time, even though Philipp used two hands.

-It is impossible to figure out the rules for thirty person team solving.

-Eat-a-Bagel is Subway but with Bagels.

-The water cup challenge had no prizes.

-Taking a jog helps.

-Being dehydrated for multi in a hot room is a very bad idea that results in dizziness and everything shaking.

-Unlike at US Nats, rounds at Euros can start early, so I had to use someone else's cube for the 3BLD finals.

-Copenhagen is a very small city where you run into a lot of people you know.

-Tivoli is the most fun ever.


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2014)

DYK
- My first DYK because I actually did something other than sit there for a bit, do some solves and go, unlike my first comp...
- I'm probably doing something wrong here because I usually do things wrong the first time I do them.

- hi everyone
- Yes, I speak English.
- My puzzles suck.
- I'm not very good on easy 2x2 scrambles.
- I then missed the next round of 2x2 by not many places, just like last comp.
- 11.21 F perm single, not using the RUF F perm
- I could have got a sub-10 single, but failed one of three Ga perms of the average
- I eventually found cube-o-holic; it only took until the third day
- I still don't know the regs well enough and signed two 5x5 attempts and a mega attempt as DNFs when they shouldn't have been
- I didn't actually talk to half the UK cubers there, except saying hi to them...
- Whether or not I made square-1 cutoff was decided by parity, and I got parity twice.
- I got two free puzzles, including my first skewb
- ... I'm not very good at skweb.
- Or most events.
- or talking.


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill do my own DYK tomorrow



Noahaha said:


> -Username looks even younger IRL.



...Okthen


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 12, 2014)

Noahaha said:


> -You have to PAY for a glass of water.
> 
> -The guy at the Danhostel store made fun of me for drinking water.


Denmark has very clean tab water. 
I would never BUY water. I bet it was tab water you bought


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 12, 2014)

cowabunga said:


> Denmark has very clean tab water.
> I would never BUY water. I bet it was tab water you bought



I was surprised that you had to pay for water in restaurants. I'm used to it being complimentary.

I bought bottled water multiple times in order to have cold water :/


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2014)

The burger restaurant we went to did charge us for tab water (10 Kroner), not bottled water.

DYK:

- we arrived at 9:00 AM on Thursday and were surprised the venue was not open yet?
- we hoped we could go to the toilet there?
- the church Reinier mentioned also provided the toilet!
- Joel was sweating like an otter cuz of carrying chairs around to set up the venue?
- Fabian should go to cube comps again? He manages to say the most random stuff to make you laugh!
- So proud of Breandan for winning 5x5? REPRESENT!
- We didn't manage to play batmanton? 
- I started FMC with 29, 29 and then DNF-ed the 3rd attempt? *facepalm*
- Anthony Brooks is the man?
- The runner system and the division of 3 different competition areas worked very well? It's nice to sit in one of 3 small groups of about 16 people instead of in one huge waiting area of 50...
- Not all the staff-members did their job according to the planned schedule so the organization team still had to find some judges for some finals? (shame on you and yay for those who volunteered instead!)
- Henrik is a strict FMC judge? He had us put our phones on the ground, after which I forgot to take mine with me after the attempt of course...
- 21 sec 4x4 wat?
- 39 sec Megaminx wat?
- Watching Ollie memorize Multi-BLD is fun, cuz he is randomly punching in different directions?
- I should've switched my 2nd round (9.47) and semi-final (9.8x) 3x3 averages?
- Watching the finals is great though!?
- A-Lau was the deserved winner? Congrats!
- Cmon Mats!
- I almost made 4x4 podium out of the blue? 33.46 avg wat???? (thx Joey for ur awesome cube)
- People actually clapped for my first official 4x4 sub-30 solve? 29.99 lol
- Everyone clapped for Trine, but she was busy finalizing stuff for the winners ceremony?
- Everyone clapped for Odder before the winners ceremony for being Odder?
- The applause Odder got for winning Megaminx was not as loud? 
- "Holy viking! Where is my phone?" -Odder-
- Andojay is fun!
- Apparently Weilong 3x3's are outdated already?


----------



## sneze2r (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:
-I've bought a loooot of food and water in Poland so i didn't bought anything in Denmark(because prices are 7-8 times bigger in Denmark)
-hostel (jorgensen) is most terrible place i've ever sleept in. I definetly should've choose a venue to sleep! Similar standards but bor free instead 25 euro.
-Copenhagen is great city to go party, but it is very expensive
-Fortunately, diesel was in amost the same price as it was in Poand
-I've meet Ollie, Noah, Anthony, Callum, Kim, Thomas, Mats B. and many other awesome cubers.
-I've failed 4bld. With golds in all blds i've could be like Marcell.
-my mbld attempt was done in 59:47 xd
-i can't count moves in FMC. I thought i had 37 and 27 but had 38 and 28 x)
-Organisation team has done a vgj


----------



## Username (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:
...This is my first DYK ever?
...It's probably very bad?
...We went to the venue at 11 AM on thursday, and noone was there?
...We were surprised about it?
...We had an awesome mini-meet at the hotel on thursday night?
...Big Cubes made my back hurt?
...lol sq-1 single?
...FMC is stupid?
...I had to sit on the edge of the chairs to feel comfortably tall enough to solve?
...Olli is good at BLD's?
...I missed clock finals because of a DNF on my first solve?
..."Kevin something with a G?
...Niko is good at clock?
...Nate is good at clock too?
...I beat odder on the first round of pyraminx, but DNF'ed 2nd round because of pressure?
...Faxe Kondi is really good?
...Kim's Chips are really good, and my opinion is not biased?
...My OH 2nd round avg could've been good?
...Shengshou skewb is amazing?
...I'm bad at BLD?
...Grzegorz wanted to use my blindfold?
...My blindfold won the european 3bld championship?
...Niko is pro at side-events?
...I finally got a sub10 3x3 average?
...I dosed gj in 4x4 too?
...We made a doge-mosaic?
...It wasn't even top3?
...We chose our mosaic time because we thought noone would make 2x2 finals?
...Niko made them anyway?
...I got to stand on stage with all the fast people?
...Noah is really cool?
...He thinks I'm 11?
...Louis Cormier is one of the coolest people I've met?
...Callum is short?
...My last name is apparently pronounced "Chokin'-en"?
...Ville was sub-Erik?
...Michał Pleskowicz thinks I look like my sister?
...So does Niko?
...I disagree?
...So does my sister?
...Grzegorz is fast at 3bld?
...Louis Cormier?
...Megaminx and 4x4 WRs?
...Niko's AoLong is horrible?
...One move factory solves?
...I didn't go say hi to anyone?
...Many people came to say hi to me?
...The flight home was hilarious?
..."Due to a full cabin we wish you place any luggage or small children in the overhead lockers"?
...I'm top50 sum of avg ranks now?
...I might add more when i come up with some?


----------



## LarsN (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:
-organising was hard work, but very much worth the effort cause of all the great people coming
-my phone registered me walking 100.000+ steps from thursday to sunday
-I had to buy new shoes after euros because they got worn out
-I had never tried being master caller before
-When I opened the competition friday I said: "Welcome to the Eurovision Championship"
-Slush ice was awesome
-when Sebastian got WR there was an epic tidal wave of people running to the originating point of "WHOA!!"
-I was the only one not running there, because my microphone had a very short cord
-Henrik is really bad at pronouncing east european names, but he tries hard 
-Every day someone forgot their shoes at venue
-It was awesome to see Alex perform so well in the final (I'm standing behind his cube in the video btw)
-we carried about 1000 empty bottles from venue to recycling
-most of them were not empty at all
-Fabian climbed to the top of the basketball net to setup the flags
-Ron climbed to the top of the basketball net to get them down


----------



## TMOY (Aug 12, 2014)

LarsN said:


> -Henrik is really bad at pronouncing east european names, but he tries hard


And French names ? "Fastest single for France: Jules... bleeeeh, can't pronounce that" 

(but he managed to pronounce "Desjardin" almost correctly when announcing the pyra podium, so there's some hope.)


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:

-First DYK ever 
-Danish trains have some pretty luxurous seats
-Stuff is pretty expensive in Denmark (for a dutchie at least  )
-Fast food in Danish Burger King is not very fast at all
-There is a brand of chocolate milk in Denmark called "****ing Kakao"
-The combination of arm wrestling and cubes is pretty funny
-First time I've ever met an American guy, Anthony!! 
-Electric stoves can simulate smoke bombs 
-Memorizing a 3x3 before sleeping and then solving it BLD the next morning works totally fine!
-Definetely can't wait for Euros 2016!!


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:
-After 4.5 years of competing I finally write my first DYK?
-This is probably going to be very similar to Kim's?
-The venue was empty at 11 am on Thursday?
-Everything at the venue was done by the time we came back?
-Anthony was shorter than I expected?
-The chairs were too low?
-And didn't even stack?
-****ing kakao?
-Factory solves at the hotel were awesome?
-It got even more awesome as more people joined?
-I didn't recognize Louis at first?
-He turned out to be a really cool dude?
-Everybody hates my aolong?
-NATALIE!?
-I failed everything?
-Except the stuff I actually cared about?
-Feet stinks even more at big comps like Euro than it does at local comps? No pun intended.
-Henrik is an excellent FMC judge?
-Kim is pretty good at 3x3 and 4x4?
-And he looks a lot like his sister?
-And he's a North Korean dictator?
-Noah is Noah?
-Luis told Ville that he was looking for me?
-What I was told was that there was a guy walking towards us who wants to put me in a body bag?
-Wtf 4x4 WRs?
-Wtf mega WRs?
-Avoiding DNFs at clock is a great strategy?
-Natalie should do the thing that he said he wanted to do if the thing he wants to do is not in September?
-He's good at clock?
-.02?
-Third place in skewb, wut??
-We chose to do our mosaic during 2x2 finals because we suck at 2x2?
-I don't suck at 2x2?
-Eventhough it takes me a second to do an R2 on a counting solve?
-I care about 2x2 single way more than I should?
-Such team?
-Very mosaic?
-Much 4th place :/?
-Ville is sub-Erik?
-The flight home was indeed hilarious?
-"If you want to make any in-flight purchases, we're like your girlfriend. We take your credit card. We don't accept cash. Even if you have a million dollars from yesterday's bank robbery or poker night, we wont accept it"?
-I'm not top-100 sumo avg franks now?


Spoiler



-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?
-Louis Cormier?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

cubedude7 said:


> DYK:
> 
> 
> -Danish trains have some pretty luxurous seats



Are you sure you didn't accidentally go into first class on a 2nd class ticket like me

"Would you like to pay extra to go in first class?"
"how much extra is it?"
"50DKK"
"I think I'll leave it then"
"2nd class is downstairs"
"Sorry, I didn't realise this was 1st class"
*procedes to go downstairs for the remaining 2km of the journey*

The ticket inspectors aren't as blunt as they are in the UK


----------



## scylla (Aug 12, 2014)

> Ivo got a succesful 5x5 blind but the judge started the timer when he started solving instead of memoing



Is that judge still in life?


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Are you sure you didn't accidentally go into first class on a 2nd class ticket like me
> 
> "Would you like to pay extra to go in first class?"
> "how much extra is it?"
> ...



Well the ticket inspector checked our tickets and moved on, so I guess we were in the right spot 

However on the way back we accidently sat in the silence zone, and it was only after about 20 min that the inspector told us it was a silence zone, that we thought it might be better to stay silent


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 12, 2014)

scylla said:


> Is that judge still in life?



Yes, she actually is, it was a mother of one competitor


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK...
- Throughout the whole competition I was stressed with organising the staff, tired from running around and solving badly, but I still had a totally awesome time!
- As an insider, it's really hard to know how we did as organisers...until I read so many lovely messages to us. Thanks guys for your appreciation, it means a lot to us 
- A Lau surprised us all?
- Sébastien compared the 3x3 final to a Pokemon battle between himself, Ron and I because the favourites were 3 Germans, Mats and Alex?
- I didn't manage to spend time with many people that I wanted to?
- For Best Runner I nominate Mattias Rasmussen, Simon Crawford and Leon Schmidtchen? So much energy and efficiency.
- For Best Judge, I nominate the guy who swapped seats with me so that I could solve sideways and not have the sun shining in my eyes? Sorry I can't remember your name.
- For Best Scrambler I nominate Olivér Perge for scrambling most of every day and even working through the ensuing back pain?
- When I found who Jakub Wolniewicz (the best unique pick in fantasy cubing) was in real life, the first thing I did was pop his cube twice while scrambling? That's how I thanked him for the points 
- All other staff should be thanked too?
- 4 wheeled suitcase + sloping travelator = such awesome?
- We had 4 keys to our hostel room, but people still had to climb through windows to get in?
- As predicted, I lost my PB streak after 36 competitions with a PB and Evan now has the longest unbroken streak also with 36?
- Naming the cubers who look most stereotypical for their country is a fun game?
- Plechoss said that I look the most English...?
- ...I'm half Chinese?
- I vote for Kim Jokinen as overall winner of the game? Much Finnish.
- Sunday night was super fun...
- Even though it ended with spending most of the rest of the night in hospital...
- Because Adam had a slight misjudgment and needed 8 stitches in his head?
- The paramedics know a lot more about him than they needed/wanted?
- They swerved the ambulance left then right when he asked them to?
- He needs to buy Ollie a new tshirt?
- Mollerz' Spanish alter-ego is called Hamez Moyoy?
- Holzschadeschechtelshenalweiterschagenwechtelwittergeborgenheitezahneschwitz?
- Rød grød med fløde?
- Squirrel?

Bonus: A brief phrase about myself at the major championships I've been to. I'd be interested to see other people's.
Euro 2010: Enthusiastic up-and-coming noob
Worlds 2011: At my peak
Euro 2012: Washed-up-ex-blder-turned-delegate who still wants to win some stuff
Worlds 2013: Holiday happens to include a pretty large cubing comp because cubers and cubing are fun
Euro 2014: I suck at cubing so I'm just going to organise
Worlds 2015: Can't wait to see what this will bring!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> - Sunday night was super fun...
> - Even though it ended with spending most of the rest of the night in hospital...
> - Because Adam had a slight misjudgment and needed 8 stitches in his head?
> - The paramedics know a lot more about him than they needed/wanted?
> ...



what the hell happened?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 12, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> what the hell happened?


Probably best explained off the forum


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Probably best explained off the forum



Indeed. 

It was a very funny read by the way, but I probably shouldn't find it funny.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

Now, I'm not sure whether Adam needed the hospital because of his minor inebriation or acute nicotine poisoning.

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I swear about 2-3 hours before he said "I didn't buy health insurance"

Is he fine now?

DYK Edit:

-The coin machines in Tesco accept a 2 Krone coin as 10p
-2 Krone is worth 21p :/


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Now, I'm not sure whether Adam needed the hospital because of his minor inebriation or acute nicotine poisoning.
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I swear about 2-3 hours before he said "I didn't buy health insurance"
> 
> Is he fine now?


Neither of those. And he'll be fine. People can talk to him themselves for details


----------



## sneze2r (Aug 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> - Plechoss said that I look the most English...?



....   omg that's right!!

Oh wait... maybe Adam Greenwood look little bit more English


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK
-The security people at the airport wanted to see what's inside my suitcase and that they were really impressed by the cubes
-It was really difficult to find the right train to Roskilde
-I found out at the airport that they sell beer at Burger King (sadly it was 10:00 AM )
-The venue was hard to find
-Preparing the venue was exhausting but fun
-My roommates at the Hostel didn't recognise me at first and asked how I came inside
-My official times sucked for the most part
-I broke my nl 3x3 single PB while waiting/failing in the Skewb final
-and then afterwards got a 8.67 3x3 Single(PB)
-Daniel trained clock in the middle of the crowd after the Megaminx WR
-Sunday night was great(except for the end  )
-It's called Streichholzschächtelchen


----------



## mycube (Aug 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> DYK...
> 
> - Holzschadeschechtelshenalweiterschagenwechtelwittergeborgenheitezahneschwitz?



Your DYK is awesome! 
but: Streichholzschächtelchen  (I have no idea who came up with this idea but it was awesome!)


----------



## leonopulos1 (Aug 12, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> DYK...
> - For Best Runner I nominate Mattias Rasmussen, Simon Crawford and Leon Schmidtchen? So much energy and efficiency.



<33
Running with Simon and Matias was so much fun!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk

See in the video from 3:16 to 3:36, This happened to me a couple of times.

What on earth is "Half triple twenty and a third" ?!?!!?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK...

the competition was run beautifully and all the organisers and staff should be extremely proud that they've set the bar so high?

this is not my 1st DYKs but was my 1st competition abroad?

these took a very long time to write because so many awesome things happened, my brain isn't quite right again yet and I only got 12 hours sleep over 5 night and an extra 5 hours since I've been back?

I want to write more but should go get some more rest?



Spoiler



Ollie got a 4BLD solve on his only attempt, a few seconds from his WR, on a brand new SS, in low lighting, after beer, at my house, the night before we left?

After a lot of rearranging we finally got Daniel's luggage light enough to check?

Daniel and I ate BK while everyone else went to McDs next door?

they don't class as fast food but at least they don't pour 2 full drinks on your compatriots?

we need to get Yau out of these clothes?

Dan everything?

no drinking in school?

running around everywhere trying to find a toilet to clean up my spillage?

found secret toilet in the process?

Gregor ≠ Grzegorz?

might be soon enough?

dragon?

SMAG!?

above Sarah for MBLD and 5x5 single now?

I went for 3 instead of 6 because we had to find our own judge?

Zak ended up judging for 80 mins cos he was finished judging so soon?

all my other results were terrible but that's not why I go to comps?

Noah is rubbish at MBLD? I'm glad he was OK.

BK letter pair games?

nobody wanted to check out the party in the park?

until Anthony arrived back after midnight?

how are there so many people in this club when there is nobody in this town?

I left Anthony there?

if I hadn't he would've made it in time to OH?

resulted in an extra lay in on Sunday for him as well?

Alex turned up?

people were more interested by our conversation than our 2x2 vs 3x3 race? 

more than one person told us to start a podcast (not cubing related)?

watch this space?

Callum won 4BLD, then Noah turned up?

Yanks can't be European Champion even if they are 'Idea Engines'?

so much fun with Noah's challenges?

BK yet again?

I'm pretty sure the chairs on the tables means upstairs is shut?

I can't flag down this taxi?

chatted till passed 2am but eventually only Conny remained awake?

then Anthony climbed through the window?

someone woke to pee at about 5am so I showered and watched the sunrise?

Yau taught me to Hoya properly?

salad isn't as healthy as you'd think?

chips are much healthier and you can pay for competitions with them?

people solved cubes and some even got to stand on boxes?

Odder can be on 3 at once?

she's going to tumble?

Ron was too busy cleaning to get thanked?

UK cubers made all the chairs disappear?

we decided to try the Chinese buffet?

I chose to have all you can drink wine?

you should never try to get your money's worth when it comes to alcohol?

you shouldn't buy even more on the way back to your hostel?

I severely miscalculated several things?

I got extremely lucky and I'm very sorry to everyone who was scared for me?

I will fully recover quickly and hopefully will go down as a great reason to never drink that much?



Thanks for a fantastic competition to everyone who was a part of it.
Special thanks go out to Daniel and Ollie.


----------



## andi25 (Aug 12, 2014)

DYK:

....this was my first 3 day competition ?
....it was awesome ?
....the organisation team did a great job ?
....I'm very happy with my results ?
....I was in two finals ?
....I nearly never get 2 Megaminx sub 1s in an avg of 5 at home, but got 56 and 59 in the finals ?
....Louis and Sebastian's WRs were the most impressive ever ?
....We walked 40 min every day to get to the venue ?
....We had to get back also ?
....A Lau is so fast ?
....his cube is very weird ?
....his OH turning style is even more ?
....Ghost Cubes are hard?
....teaching people how to pronounce "Streichholzschächtelchen" is so much fun ?
....there wasn't a more british person than Simon Crawford ?
....Adam is a beast in arm wrestling ?
....I wish him all the best ?
....it looked really bad ?
....Dnd ( Did not drink) for Phillip ?
....Mats won ?
....Team factory solves with 30 people are a big mess ?
....all the people were so nice ?
....I'm really looking forward to next Euro ?
....I might write more later?
....I probably won't ?


----------



## mycube (Aug 12, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK...
> 
> I chose to have all you can drink wine?
> 
> ...



We four German guys were like "WTF why is he here?!" when you went into the room at breakfast the next morning, because just 5 minutes earlier I asked Jan if he thinks you will fly back with all the other UK cubers, he refused and said no. The same answer like I expected it to be.
But Leon was right: "No blood, no foul"


----------



## Carrot (Aug 13, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk
> 
> See in the video from 3:16 to 3:36, This happened to me a couple of times.
> 
> What on earth is "Half triple twenty and a third" ?!?!!?



I suppose you mean "three and half of the third twenty" (53)


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

Ah yes, it was 53Kr, so that must have been it. Still extremely confusing. I gave him a 100Kr note and he gave me 17 change, but I didn't realise until I checked the receipt later that he took 83Kr, but it was only 53Kr.


----------



## ToastyKen (Aug 13, 2014)

A few of my photos from Euro 2014:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/toasty/sets/72157646378268126/

Here's a wide shot of the whole area:





(full size link)


----------



## Shortey (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone have the full final on tape?


----------



## cubizh (Aug 13, 2014)

ToastyKen said:


> A few of my photos from Euro 2014:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/toasty/sets/72157646378268126/


Very nice image. If anyone's bored, try to play "Where's Noah?"


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 13, 2014)

I think Helmut recorded the whole final.... I don't know when he will upload it (realcube2000 on YT)
And I think Noah's under the GB flag


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 13, 2014)

Did You Know:

CHJ waited about 12 hours for me in Copenhagen on Thursday? (sorry)
UK table was always messy, just like usual?
I tried to buy grated cheese, and then later realised cheese was only the 7th ingredient?
The German cubers are some quite splendidly spiffing chaps?
Arm-wrestling is the only thing I can beat Sebastian in (and even then it was close)?
Philipp downed a beer for the first time?
He wouldn't then upend it over his head to prove it was finished?
Adam thinks Mats skips OLL a lot, but Adam skips more steps than even Mats?
I want to get Daniel more drunk more often?
Nicotine 4 ways?
CHJ and Szatan can't handle their snus?
A really drunk guy wouldn't leave us alone at the bar, and insisted that he was coming to watch the finals?
Odder sometimes sounds Danish, but sometimes sounds like a posh Brit?
I DNFed a blindsolve for some people in Copenhagen because Anthony did too good of a job fixing my botched Y-perm?
They still gave me a bracelet?
Matias had his own room to sleep in, but decided instead to sleep on the toilet floor?
Joey can sub-5 an ice cream?
James Molloy is genuinely pronounce "Ha-mez Moh-Yoy"?

Big thanks to all the organisers and staff, it was a great time, and it was awesome to meet so many cool people - those I knew but hadn't met, those I'd heard of, and those who were entirely new.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 14, 2014)

There you have it


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess there was no isolation room for the finalists?

And what's up with the 13 or 14 or 15 person finals?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 15, 2014)

Top 12 Europeans and the participants of the 3x3 final were kept in isolation.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I guess there was no isolation room for the finalists?
> 
> And what's up with the 13 or 14 or 15 person finals?



Thirteen people final because it was meant to be include the fastest twelve Europeans, as well as any non-Europeans who were faster than the slowest of these twelve.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was Sei Sugama?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Where was Sei Sugama?



He went first. Alone.


----------



## (X) (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I guess there was no isolation room for the finalists?
> 
> And what's up with the 13 or 14 or 15 person finals?



Why do you guess that?



Spoiler



There was


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 15, 2014)

(X) said:


> Why do you guess that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Competitors took a long time to come and hadn't turned in their cubes yet.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> He went first. Alone.



It's too bad he was cut out of the video. He was a finalist.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> *Competitors took a long time to come* and _hadn't turned in their cubes yet._



bold: Because isolated room, so they had to walk around the entire crowd.
italic: So they could warm up using their cube


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Mikel said:


> It's too bad he was cut out of the video. He was a finalist.



You're right. I recorded a couple of his solves, but the quality isn't great.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone have the UK Team pic?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 15, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Does anyone have the UK Team pic?



Have you got FB?

Edit - I've sent an email. Unfortunately those are the best pics I have of you.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

I do but I haven't used it in like 2 years, have you put them up there?

Just saw the email, thanks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 15, 2014)

Greg, read my post.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 15, 2014)

Read my edit, doh


----------



## Hypocrism (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally put up footage of my PB at Roskilde, and a second solve which has a hilarious "pop" in it.

[video=youtube_share;-vQZxD05z2g]http://youtu.be/-vQZxD05z2g[/video]


----------

